# Black Water Blockage!



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Alright... this was our second trip out and on the first trip to the little boys sandbox I noticed an awful odor coming from the potty.... thought it was because it had been sitting for 6 weeks and I was sure I got a good dump at the completion of the first outing.... NOT SO!!!

Apparently, the outlet had gotten clogged.... all I knew was that the drainage had stopped and the sensors were not working properly so I assumed it was empty... MISTAKE!!

After camping all weekend and break down nearly complete... I went to dump the black water tank... it drained for about 15 seconds and then stopped... long story short.... it was blocked... thank goodness my dealer was on the spot right across from us... I went over for technical assistance... he had a "CAMCO Dual Flush PRO" nozzle adapter.... after repeated back flushes and banging on the pipe/tank I was able to free the clog... of course it took nearly 3 hours...

So.. here is the question.... Quickie Flush, Tornado Flush, Dual Flush PRO or combination of two of them?

Thanks!

P.s. I got to chat with Humpty (fellow Outbacker) while camping this weekend!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Quickie flush and a clear elbow so you can keep an eye on "things"









Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tornado is the latest standard in quickie flush. That works great for normal maintenance but you need a back flush to clear clogs. So get a Flush King.

What is the Dual Flush Pro. Have not heard of it?


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks.... CAMCO Dual Flush Pro is basically the same as Flush King... http://www.camco.net/Menu.cfm?SupCategoryI...&ProductId=2053

Like the sound of the Flush King... will give one a try... reviews on Camping World were pretty good.... website says it cleans better than permanently installed sprayers.... worth a shot plus won't hurt to have as back up if I get another clog or if my neighbor gets one....


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I've got a flush-king too, works okay but now I just use it for the valve and clear elbow. I could see it being useful to clear clogs though.check out this topic

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Quickie flush and a clear elbow so you can keep an eye on "things"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quickie flush installed and a clear elbow with a nozzle for pipe cleaning. I like my black tank to shine sunny

Thor


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

What if you all ready have a water softner used at your house???? We have a water softnener in our house so if I hoook up to this hose will it then clean out the tanks better?? Just a question.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

There is no delicate way to ask this, so I'm just gonna "GO FOR IT". We only do number ONE in the camper. Number TWO is explicit for the bath house.
As I read thru some posts, new and old, I read references to "solids". Are these solids number TWO? or toilet paper remnanats? (whew, I hope that wasn't too blatant)








The reason for asking that is to clarify, at least to me if not others, all of these blank tank cleaning procedures/appliances. If the toilet paper remnants are the cause of the clog, then that surely is a problem. If it's solid human waste, then that's another. 
We have camped 4 or 5 times in our camper. So far, the longest has been 4 days using the black tank. 2 males/2 felmales. Only doing #1 in it, it has not been a big issue to clean. I bought one of those big "wand" things from WalMart, and _occasionally_ stick it in there and rinse it out till clear. I don't do it every time. Every time at the dump station, I DO empty the tank, pour a gallon of water with a pk of sanitizer down it, let it slosh on the way home, then drain it or stick that wand down it and spray till clear. I haven't had odor or problems so far. (knock on wood or porcelain)
I just wanted to get clarification on what we're using the black tank for; #1's or #2's. 
Once again, I apologize for any


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Use it for what it is intended for! TP can be as big of a problem as no fiber in the diet. MOST clogs are non waste related. They are due to too much paper, the wrong kind of paper, not enough water to flush the paper and certain cotton products. So if you only use it for #1 (love the G rating on this site) then the boys need to be careful how much paper they use to clean up a short shot and the girls just need to be careful (I wont go into detail as I need to maintain the G rating here).


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I paid alot of money for my camper-I can't imagine not using the bathrom. I believe most clogs come from too much t.p.- not enough water. Try to not save water when flushing. You may want to keep a jug in there for that purpose alone. We also put water in our tank to start. To me a little maintenance and prevention more than make up for not having to schlep to an outhouse







(most camping here is dry).


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I agree with the last post. I always wait untill the gray water tank is somewhat filled then drain 5 gallons off, we may do this a couple of times, and dump it into the black tank. I don't know if is the soap or what but so far so good , no clogs and it help keep the gray tank empty as well. kirk


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

I dumped my black tank prior to leaving the campground. Got in a bit of a hurry, and didn't check the inside sensor. When I got home still had 1/3 tank full







Ooops.

So I poured in 5 gals or so of water, went to a dump station, and that seemed to solve the problem. I would say the more water you get in the blank tank the better the draining.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Like camping479, I have both a Quickie Flush and a Flush King. Using both makes things nice and clean.

As far as using the water softener, I don't know if using the water from your home softener with work. By adding the Calgon, or similar product to the tank directly, it softens the water that is already in the tank, and allowing the tank walls to release solids more easily.

To test TP to see if it is alright to use, there are a few different tests. One is to take a single sheet, place it in some water, and try to poke your finger through it. Another is to place a sheet of TP in a jar, with water. Cap the jar and shake for a few seconds. If the paper desintigrates, it's ok to use. We use Scott tissue in our Outback, and have experienced no problems.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kirk

How do you transfer your grey water to your black water. Did you modify your plumbing or do you simply use a bucket and pour it into the bowl?

I agree, The bathroom gets used as a bathroom gets used...that is why they supply a fan for the bathroom









My tank has clogged twice so far, not once since I installed a quickie flush. Both times my little girl used too much T.P and not enough water. Both times I filled the tank about 2/3 full, put in some ice cubes and drove around. Tank emptied out no problem.

Thor


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Clog? That Stinks







(Pun Intended)....

I guess lots of water (however you get it there) seems to be the answer.

You were lucky to have the dealer on hand to help.

P.S. Nice you meet Allsixofya! We had a great time at Hatteras.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We had a bad clog this past weekend too
Took me alittle bit to get it ungloged.
Kids went a little heavy on TP.
But I think it was also the toilet chemicals
we ran out the trip before and bought the only stuff that they had cheapo stuff
No more cheapo stuff.

Don


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Yikes, it sure seems like there are lots of issues with these black tanks. Unless things change, we'll just continue to minimize our black tank use and hit the bath house for the serious #2's. Everyone has their own opinion, but it appears to be a lot easier, overall, to do it that way. We're usually out roaming about anyway. But hey, that's just me and mine.







The important thing is to have fun.


----------



## Steve03 (May 20, 2005)

We just got our 06' 28rsds and took it out for it's maiden voyage.
Caught the back left corner on the privacy fence on the way out (bound to happen sometime). anyway, after 3 days of camping and using the bathroom as a bathroom, I decided to try out the tornado flush that I had installed by the dealer (wanted the job to be done right). Well, apparently the dealer couldn't pull off something as simple as sealing the tornado flush to the black tank. 3 minutes into the tornado flush being turned on, the bottom underbelly gave way as it had filled with enough water to rip it loose.

Have an appointment scheduled to take it back for repair. Paid $91.00 for the install, 29.99 parts 60.00 labor. Not to mention the remote connection is next to the front door (not exactly a convenient location).

Once the underbelly gave way it was obvious that the tornado was spraying everywhere but the black tank.

Also have to have them caulk the shower as there is a large gap where the sides meet the tub and we spent most of the time mopping up water.

Long story short, if you want it done right...


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I had the Tornado Flush installed last week (see my post under dealer issues) and tested it out in the driveway. Hey, it makes a pretty cool sound... like a shower massage for the black tank!







They mounted the hose connection on the frame close to the grey valve pull handle. I put a quick connect hose fitting on it.

I had the black tank stop up once. I put the cap back on, opened the valve and drove to our next stop... about 2 hours. I went right to the dump station and everything came out just fine!!!

Walter


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ok...so just how much presure do you guys use with your Quickie Flush? Do you open the faucet all the way or just turn it on a bit?

I'm a bit nervous about turning the water all the way on, but then again, I want it to work properly.

Helllllllllllllllllllllllllllp!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Steve, make them move the connection by the handles. Why would they put it by the front door when your water connections and sewer are on the other side. At a dump station you have to run a hose to the other side? What were they thinkin?

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Jim 
I turn mine on all the way
It has work fine for me

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Steve03 said:


> I decided to try out the tornado flush that I had installed by the dealer (wanted the job to be done right). Well, apparently the dealer couldn't pull off something as simple as sealing the tornado flush to the black tank. 3 minutes into the tornado flush being turned on, the bottom underbelly gave way as it had filled with enough water to rip it loose.
> 
> Once the underbelly gave way it was obvious that the tornado was spraying everywhere but the black tank.
> 
> [snapback]42916[/snapback]​


Did the hose come off or was it loose some where else. Also how did you get the belly put back up to take it home??

Like you said if you want it done right you have to do it yourself sometimes.


----------



## Steve03 (May 20, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Steve03 said:
> 
> 
> > I decided to try out the tornado flush that I had installed by the dealer (wanted the job to be done right).Â Well, apparently the dealer couldn't pull off something as simple as sealing the tornado flush to the black tank.Â 3 minutes into the tornado flush being turned on, the bottom underbelly gave way as it had filled with enough water to rip it loose.
> ...


Actually the belly didn't rip completely loose, a 1 foot gap opened on the curb side and dropped down about 8 inches allowing the water to spill out.

I drained what I could out then just drove it home that way. They can fix it when they fix the tornado flush.

It looks like the hose is still attached, but as it's on the other side of the tank i can't really tell where it's gone wrong.

It almost seems like the tornado has come out of the tank and is spraying water wildly throughout the underbelly.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Jim
> I turn mine on all the way
> It has work fine for me
> 
> ...


Thanks Don... action


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

campntn said:


> Yikes, it sure seems like there are lots of issues with these black tanks. Unless things change, we'll just continue to minimize our black tank use and hit the bath house for the serious #2's.
> [snapback]38442[/snapback]​


My family would not allow such a rule. We paid $18000 with taxes to have a camper with a CLEAN bathroom that only we use. You are right campntn, to each their own, but we use our camper bathroom like our home bathroom. Most of the time the community "bath houses" are plenty nasty.

I don't have a QF installed. I make sure I only dump black (and grey for that matter) if they are at least 2/3 full. If they are not, I add water.

Randy


----------



## evansfam (Jul 6, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> I agree with the last post. I always wait untill the gray water tank is somewhat filled then drain 5 gallons off, we may do this a couple of times, and dump it into the black tank. I don't know if is the soap or what but so far so good , no clogs and it help keep the gray tank empty as well. kirk
> [snapback]38344[/snapback]​


Question. I purchased a flush system that just had the clear elbow and a conection for a water hose. The water hose by itself did not do a very good job. Since then I have seen the flush king; what I have is similar minus the valve to completely shut off drainage. If I purchase a twist on valve to put between my clear elbow and sewer hose, I should get the same effect as the flush king correct? I would just like to have the ability to back flush using the force of the water from my grey tank. I think it would be more effective and quicker than trying to use just water from the water hose.


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

Wish I had visited this site before our week long trip to the Black Hills of South Dakota. We had a few mishaps, the black tank registering full after the second flush and not being able to get it drained probably the most frustrating. Did purchase the clear plastic elbow with the connection for a hose. The only thing that accomplished was it allowed me to see if anything actually drained. This is the first rv that I have actually owned, however parents always had an rv of some style. This one seems to have had the most issue with the black tank. Did finally get it drained out last night. The info on the forum probably would have saved me a few hours of trial and error, and a few days of aggrevation. Thanks for the great info.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

evansfam said:


> aplvlykat said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the last post. I always wait untill the gray water tank is somewhat filled then drain 5 gallons off, we may do this a couple of times, and dump it into the black tank. I don't know if is the soap or what but so far so good , no clogs and it help keep the gray tank empty as well.Â kirk
> ...


That is what I did, add the twist on valve and you will have a Flush King and be able to back fill the Black tank.


----------

